
India's air pollution in five charts - anandmurali
http://www.hindustantimes.com/static/pollution-india-five-charts/
======
murukesh_s
Time to ban crackers during Diwali. Looking at the data there is always a
spike around Diwali time.

~~~
nom
That has to be an artefact, air pollution is measured near ground level so it
shows up on the charts. I can't imagine that crackers contribute much to the
general problem.

I heard that the air pollution is so extreme in some cities that it's
comparable to running a car inside a closed garage. I was told it also smells
and tastes just like it. I have no trouble believing it, just look at this [1]
google image search.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=china%20air%20pollu...](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=china%20air%20pollution)

~~~
polotics
Yep, once in Delhi I woke up thinking something was burning in the room. It
was just the smog. Not going back there anytime soon.

